
What a useless commit (Linux Kernel) - SteBu
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=690b0543a813b0ecfc51b0374c0ce6c8275435f0
======
kgraves
> [The author being 4 years old needed some assistance]

Maybe that is the reason?

------
bryanrasmussen
where does the title 'what a useless commit' come from?

~~~
skibz
The OP, I'm guessing. The commit itself appears to be a documentation
formatting change.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
right, I thought maybe it was an example of Linus being rude but couldn't find
anything. Considering the original committer is 4 years old and 'needed a
little help' I thought it was in bad taste if it was the OP.

